# He bombed the whole herf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Mike aka monetrey took it upon himself to drop a pre-herf MOAB!He sent it with a note saying to pass them around and enjoy them on the 7th:ss 
Mike you are a heck of a guy,Thanks Brother!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

wow Mike... thats an awesome sight


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

What a thoughtful, generous bomb!!! I'll hit his RG when my 24hour time-out is up!!! :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice gesture...i am sure they will be enjoyed


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

:ss :ss :tu 

That's just top notch right there!


Thanks Mike!!!!


Ron


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, very generous.
What a way to warm the herf up :tu


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Very cool Mike!! p


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice Job Mike ...Props to you :tu


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

RGD said:


> :ss :ss :tu
> 
> That's just top notch right there!
> 
> ...


:tpd: One heck of a nice move there. I'll be there at noon now. :r

Am I kidding? You'll never know!


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Holy crap!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

FattyCBR said:


> Holy crap!


Well said :tu


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

WOW, mike, you are ridiculous~ ridiculous-ly awesome


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Very generous gift Mike! :tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice bomb on a nice target. I hope Ron is with them at the herf.


scottie


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Mike, that is a huge bomb! Nicely done. Premium smokes too :tu


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice job Mike, they look awesome!!!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Holy Smokes! That is awesome. Thanks Mike. :tu


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

HEY, Monterey!!!

you can't bomb a whole herf! it's written in the by-law, right here next to...?!

well... it's in para IV, subclause 2.

um.. well i guess you can. very nicely done. uber-generous of ya.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

That's the way to take out a mob:r


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Methinks payback will be swift and highly destructive... If I were you I would

Head for zee hills!!


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

great job Monterey, awesome bomb!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats the way to hit a bunch of herfin Gorillas!!!

Nice one Mike. Great hit there.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

Mmmm... looks good!

P.S. Those cigars look dusty; is that plume?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very generous BOTL :tu


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

An exceptional and thoughtful bomb! WTFG!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice gesture, M.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Holy crap Mike! I hope this wasn't to make up for last night's skype convo lol. Thanks a million man! :tu :ss


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow! Thanks Mike! Thats Awesome!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bombing a Herf, I like that!! Nice job Mike! :tu


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

That is one HELL of a thoughtful and enormous bomb! WTG, M!!!:tu


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Great bomb!!! It's like killing 10 big birds with 1 huge stone :bl :mn


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> Great bomb!!! It's like killing 10 big birds with 1 huge stone :bl :mn


Reminds me of a cluster bomb, one big bang followed by a thousand other bangs.

Nothing left in sight! Enjoy the smokes!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Nice gesture, M.


i would say thats one hell of a gesture...very generous indeed.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

volfan said:


> Nice bomb on a nice target. I hope Ron is with them at the herf.
> 
> scottie


Yeppers - I will be there - :tu The wife and a family friend are coming with me - make sure I don't drive off the road and stuff - :r

Looks to be a excellent night!

Ron


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Very nice bomb. :tu


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Mike- Thanks for the goodies. They were very appreciated.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

so which ones did ya smoke?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks again man! I had an Upmann #2 and what I think was a choix supreme. Both were delicious.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

I had an Upmann #2 (my first). Thanks again Mike! :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow... that's insane! That's a classy move, man!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Another "Thanks" to you Mike - :tu 

The smokes were a big hit - I believe everyone enjoyed them all! :ss 


Ron


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow taking on a whole herf that requires some serious ordinance. DAMN!! Nicely done.


----------

